# Need a laptop in 55-65k range with powerful CPU



## Chetan1991 (Nov 23, 2016)

Hey guys. 
I'm in need of a new laptop, which must be able to multi task heavily, and must have enough horsepower to run Visual Studio 2015, render some 3D stuff, do some video editing and run games (ultra settings not a priority) without hiccups. 

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
55-65k. Can raise upto 80k ONLY if it's worth it. Recommend above 65k only if its too good to pass.

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen
Weight consideration is for wussies > jk.

3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook? 
In descending order of proiority:

Programming (VS 2015 and android dev stack)
Heavy multitasking
Web surfing (lots of tabs)
Some gaming, editing, rendering and multimedia consumption.

5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eyeing for ?
In descending order of proiority:

Powerful CPU, maybe an i7 6700HQ?
Decent GPU, 960M maybe? I doubt laptops with 10 series GPUs will be cheap or come soon.
1080p screen with no color shifts.
Good cooling and build quality. Should last at least 4 years.
Expansion options and ports; the more the merrier.
DDR4 RAM, maybe. Dunno how much advantage it has over DDR3 so you choose.
Two 2.5" bays and 2 display ports/ hdmi would be nice.
Keyboard and touchpad quality don't matter.


4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
Nope. As long the product is good, I don't care about brand. Wouldn't mind the likes of Azom either.

6) Anything else you would like to say?
This seems quite tempting: Buy MSI GL62 6QF 15.6&quot; Laptop (Core i7 6th Gen/ DDR4 8GB/ 1TB(SATA)/DOS/ NVidia Geforce GTX 960M, 4GB GDDR5) Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.i. Is there anything with similar specs at cheaper price?
It'd great if you can find deals with EMI option, but list those without it as well. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Nov 24, 2016)

Anybody??


----------



## Chetan1991 (Nov 24, 2016)

sumit05 said:


> Best Laptops under Rs 60,000 - 65,000 with Graphics Card in India| 2011



Dude at least check the link you're linking. All those machines have ULV processors. I need powerful CPU, not a disguised weakling.


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 25, 2016)

Chetan1991 said:


> Dude at least check the link you're linking. All those machines have ULV processors. I need powerful CPU, not a disguised weakling.



Sadly all the laptop's processors are ULV in that proce segment, in Indian market.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 25, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> Sadly all the laptop's processors are ULV in that proce segment, in Indian market.



Unless you are buying from ebay that is. They have 6700HQ/4720HQ laptops.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Nov 25, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Unless you are buying from ebay that is. They have 6700HQ/4720HQ laptops.


The saviour is here! Links please. They have manufacturer warranty?
I don't have cash right now so would prefer from the likes of Amazon. 
Any other recommendations?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 25, 2016)

Chetan1991 said:


> The saviour is here! Links please. They have manufacturer warranty?
> I don't have cash right now so would prefer from the likes of Amazon.
> Any other recommendations?


Ebay Link:
6700HQ laptops

Cheapest one from that:
HP Pavilion 15-bc021tx i7 6700hq 4gb ddr4 ram 4gb ddr5 gtx960 1tb 7200 | eBa

Cheapest one with ssd:
HP Pavilion Gaming 15-ak008tx, Core i7-6700HQ, 8GB, 1TB+128GB SSD, 15.6&quot; FULL HD | eBa

Paytm link:
Online recharge | Easy mobile recharge for prepaid and postpaid
 bill @Paytm.co

Most of these have seller warranty though

Amazon, flipkart don't have 6700hq laptops under 70k.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Nov 26, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Ebay Link:
> 6700HQ laptops
> 
> Cheapest one from that:
> ...



I'm not much of a fan of HP, and that Pavilion 15-bc021tx is butt ugly, plus it has only one video out. 
I'm willing to go 70k+ (but less than 80k) if there's EMI option.
There's a Y700 with attractive price after cashback, but its got only seller's warranty. X(


----------



## Dpak1992 (Dec 4, 2016)

Chetan1991 said:


> Anybody??



Only my laptop can fulfill your requirement. Grab it asap, limited time offer.


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 5, 2016)

Dpak1992 said:


> Only my laptop can fulfill your requirement. Grab it asap, limited time offer.



you giving for free? and which model you have?


----------



## Chetan1991 (Dec 19, 2016)

Dpak1992 said:


> Only my laptop can fulfill your requirement. Grab it asap, limited time offer.



L0Du.

- - - Updated - - -



TheSloth said:


> you giving for free? and which model you have?



He's got an old core2duo Compaq.


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 19, 2016)

^LOL


----------



## Bindu Vivek (Jul 10, 2017)

Interested to know which one you have chosen. I have a budget of 50k and have researched to find a few sites like these... But being not so much into technical things, I am not sure which one to choose. My preferences and needs are similar to yours except programming. And I am willing to increase my budget if needed. Have you gone with MSI?


----------



## sohan_92 (Jul 11, 2017)

Bindu Vivek said:


> Interested to know which one you have chosen. I have a budget of 50k and have researched to find a few sites like these... But being not so much into technical things, I am not sure which one to choose. My preferences and needs are similar to yours except programming. And I am willing to increase my budget if needed. Have you gone with MSI?


Better to create a new thread. And ask for suggestions.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Jul 26, 2017)

Bindu Vivek said:


> Interested to know which one you have chosen. I have a budget of 50k and have researched to find a few sites like these... But being not so much into technical things, I am not sure which one to choose. My preferences and needs are similar to yours except programming. And I am willing to increase my budget if needed. Have you gone with MSI?



I bought an MSI GL62 6QF from payTM for 77k, with cash back.

The 45W i7 processor and 960M are the only reason to get this machine. Build quality is meh, screen is TN and battery small. 
Better create another thread with the questionnaire filled for proper answers.


----------

